# "Building new INDEX files..." takes more than 3 hours



## ArsenShnurkov (May 30, 2012)

I executed command
`# portsnap extract`
it goes well to the point where it prints

```
"Building new INDEX files..."
```

My problem is that it already stayed here for more than three hours utilizing 100% of CPU. This happens in Qemu and has the consequence that I am unable to connect TightVNC to virtual machine (it writes "Status: Connection established." but doesn't show screen).

My questions:

is it OK that indexes are being built for three hours already?
if it is wrong, then what to check?
if it is normal, then what is the reason for such a huge time usage, can the algorithm be improved?


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2012)

No, three hours is way too long. Even on a moderately old machine it shouldn't take that long.

Try removing the /usr/ports/INDEX file. And try portsnap again. If that fails again you can try building INDEX yourself with:
`# make -C /usr/ports index`


----------



## ArsenShnurkov (May 30, 2012)

I created another virtual machine from backup. Then *I* removed `# rm -rf /usr/ports/*` on this new machine, and redeployed with `# portsnap fetch extract` successfully. On the new machine the index was built without hanging.

On the original machine the process is still not finished.


----------

